# Staubfilter Front Graphite 600T



## WakeuLover (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Corsair Support

Ich habe ein Corsair Graphite 600T. Mir ist letzens so ein halteteil bei der Frontklappe abgebrochen und seitdem geht es nicht mehr zu. Beim letzen Transport habe ich diese Klappe ganz verloren. Wollte mal fragen ob man da Ersatz kriegen kann.

Gruss


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Januar 2015)

Hi WakeuLover,

Sorry für die späte Antwort. Deine Anfrage ist leider untergegangen über den Urlaub und Feiertage.

Du kannst Ersatzteile direkt bei uns im Shop kaufen: GehÃ¤useteile und ZubehÃ¶r

Grüße


----------

